# Ich stelle mich vor



## schnuttchen (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo liebe Teichbesitzer,

ich möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen.Ich heisse Erika ,bin 49 Jahre alt,verheiratet und hab 2 Töchter im Alter von 18 und 20.Ausserdem eine Katze und natürlich den Teich.Wohnen tu ich im schönen Hegau am Fuss des Hohen Stoffel.
Unser Teich(auf 2 Ebenen) hat im oberen Bereich ein Quellbecken einen kleinen 2stufigen Wasserfall und unten dann der eigentliche Teich.Gebaut haben mein Mann und ich dieses Kleinod vor 7 Jahren selbst.Bilder folgen 

Liebe Grüsse erika


----------



## Springmaus (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo,

:Willkommen2


und zack zack Bilder


----------



## Carlo (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Erika,

:willkommen

und wegen der Bilder setz ich noch einen drauf

zack zack zack

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Erika,
auch von mir :willkommen
und wegen der Bildchen, lasse ich es noch einen drauf zu setzen!!


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Erika
:willkommen

Was is den nu mit Bilder


----------



## schnuttchen (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo
So hier sind nun ein paar Bilder ,leider hab ich nicht mehr.Ich muss erst neue machen.Die sind von 2007 - der Teich ist jetzt natürlich etwas mehr zugewachsen,wenn ich mir auch im Teich selbst mehr Wuchs wünschen würde,.Aber im Grossen und Ganzen sieht er so aus.

Herzliche Grüsse Erika


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Gehts nur mir so?
Ich seh nix


----------



## samorai (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Nein Ralph!
Ich seh auch nichts,vielleicht hab ich ja ne Steve Wonder Lesebrille auf!

LG Ron!


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Da ist unserer Erika wohl ein Mißgeschick wiederfahren oder wie das heißt

Nur Mut, das ganze nochmal


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Ne, ich kann die Bilder sehen...sieht hübsch aus


----------



## schnuttchen (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo zusammen,    

ich weiss auch nicht was da falschgelaufen ist
Da muss ich mich erst mal schlau machen,tut mir sehr leid
Grüsse Erika


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Wie? Du kannst sie sehen?c


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

So - ist das nun besser?

 Erika, lies Dir bitte noch mal die Anleitung in meiner Signatur durch...


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Nu is besser
Schaut doch gut aus
Allerdings sind die Bilder ja von 2007, bin mal gespannt wie das jetzt ausschaut:smoki


----------



## samorai (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hi!
Sieht wirklich sehr hübsch aus. Danke "Else", für diesen wunderbaren Anblick!

LG Ron!


----------



## Stadtkind (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Gladiator (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Sieht super aus!

Vorallem deine 2 Wasserfälle gefallen mir sehr.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Erika,

sehr schöner Teich. Toll in den Garten eingebunden, schön umpflanzt, einfach Klasse! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## schnuttchen (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo alle zusammen,

jetzt bin ich aber froh,dass ihr die Bilder doch noch sehen könnt.Vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte.Freut mich sehr,dass euch unser Teich gefällt!!!!!!!!!

Sobald die Sonne wieder mal rauskommt fotografiere ich noch mal.

Liebe Christine ich weiss ich bin in solchen Sachen nicht besonders bewandert-was ist eine Signatur(Unterschrift?).
Mit den Bildern musste ich auch meinen Mann plagen,der Arme.
Ganz herzliche Grüsse An alle Erika


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

[OT]Hallo Erika,

die "Signatur" ist unten die Grußformel, die ich verwende. 
Sie wird - einmal angelegt - bei jedem Beitrag automatisch eingefügt. 
In der letzten Zeile findest Du den Satz "Wie Bilder einfügen?". 
Dort ist ein sog. Link hinterlegt.  
Wenn Du da drauf klickst, landest Du auf dem Beitrag, der Dir weiterhilft.[/OT]


----------



## schnuttchen (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich stelle mich vor*

Hallo Christine,
mann bin ich doof,grad hab ichs gesehen,man sollte halt mal richtig hinschauen!!
danke und liebe Grüsse Erika


----------

